# Khafre Pyramid Exposed



## JWW427 (Jan 28, 2021)

This is a long but really good video by some guys I admire in the alternative history theater.
Khafre Pyramid, the one with casing stones.
Some of the surrounding area has amazingly old and eroded blocks.
Why are the remains casing stones still there?


​


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAvnlhWSeMM_


----------



## Broken Agate (Jan 28, 2021)

I like CF-apps, but he is still stuck on the carved stone paradigm, as are many others. There's no mortar because it has all rotted out. There are big gaps between all of the stones. They are probably not even stones, but concrete that was applied over a framework of some kind. I don't think that anything was made of carved stone. It's an illogical way to build anything, wasteful of materials, and too prone to all sorts of problems during transportation.

 Nobody has ever demonstrated how it would have been done. The few attempts I've seen were pathetic, and the diagrams that people draw, showing lifting machines and whatnot, are just that, drawings. The pyramids were made of the same sorts of materials we use today. They are not thousands of years old, IMO, but possibly only a few hundred. We really don't know, of course, because the calendar has been screwed with multiple times.

It is interesting that the casing stones are still in place. Could there still be some Rebar in them, holding them up there? One of the guys pointed out that some of the stones could be modern repair work. This makes sense, as archaeologists are always rearranging and "restoring" things to the way they think they should look. They are trying to hide something from us.


----------

